# grease trap



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

whats the average price of a standard 3 sink bowl grease trap


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Just installed one in Taco Time for 517.00 retail(CANADIAN OF COURSE) - 25gpm made by can plas. Light weight and doesn't spring leaks.:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

asking for an average price for a grease trap install on the internet is foolish. Each and every contractor here has a different cost of operating their business. So the prices can be from one extreme to the other. Also we do not know what is involved in your install. Is PVC allowed or does it have to be plumbed in in copper or CI? Is it going to be set on the floor or do they want it in the floor? Do they want the sink hard piped into it, or an indirect drain?

But all that does not matter since what I will charge here in Chicago area will be different than what a plumber in another county or state will charge. Heck even another company in the Chicago area can be 10 times less or more than me. All depends on what they need to get to cover their costs and to make a profit.

So in other words you need to figure out what your costs are and add in your profit to price the job.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

While I understand your point....

I am assuming he is talking about the interceptor only.



SewerRatz said:


> asking for an average price for a grease trap install on the internet is foolish. Each and every contractor here has a different cost of operating their business. So the prices can be from one extreme to the other. Also we do not know what is involved in your install. Is PVC allowed or does it have to be plumbed in in copper or CI? Is it going to be set on the floor or do they want it in the floor? Do they want the sink hard piped into it, or an indirect drain?
> 
> But all that does not matter since what I will charge here in Chicago area will be different than what a plumber in another county or state will charge. Heck even another company in the Chicago area can be 10 times less or more than me. All depends on what they need to get to cover their costs and to make a profit.
> 
> So in other words you need to figure out what your costs are and add in your profit to price the job.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dang! I thought he just wanted the price of the grease interceptor.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt said:


> While I understand your point....
> 
> I am assuming he is talking about the interceptor only.


So you are saying how much is just the interceptor? Still a foolish question to ask since costs very from place to place. I can call 6 plumbing supply houses and get 6 different prices on the same interceptor, and again from one extreme to the other. I called my local supply house we been dealing with for 20+ years and asked them for a price of an in ground Rockford trap 4" inlet and outlets (forget the actual capacity) and was quoted $1800 bucks, I asked him what is list he looked and said that is list. Then I asked what is my cost and he said the same as list. I called another supply house same trap $425, called a third since the second supply house said I had to drive to Rockford and pick it up myself if I wanted it in 2 days. Third shop was $525 and they would have it on my job site in 24 hours.

Also we still do not know enough of the job to tell him what the price is of an interceptor is around our parts of the world. Need to know the size of the triple sinks and anything else draining into the trap so it can be properly sized. Also if his code allows the new plastic traps or does it have to be the old steel trap.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

866.21, hope this helps,


also i can get you one for the same price plus a few hundred more




dont forget shippin charges :thumbsup:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> 866.21, hope this helps,
> 
> 
> also i can get you one for the same price plus a few hundred more
> ...


Holy crap I'm to cheap


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Holy crap I'm to cheap


 
Congrats on takin the first step, admitting it. Now do something about it:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*WOW* SewerRatz it sounding like you are having a bad day...

The guy just asked a simple question


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a union GC call me to price a grease trap replacement that was in an old Venture store that was being converted into a Big K-mart that wanted to keep the kitchen area. The trap that was installed was way undersized and in ground in the center of the kitchen area. I asked him why not have the union shop that was doing the new plumbing in the bathrooms do it? He told me they would not touch it and he called a dozen other shops in for a quote and they all turned the job down. The hall told him to call our shop and informed him they would not give him a hard time for hiring a non-union shop to take care of the grease trap. 

I felt odd taking on a job like this so I priced it a whole lot more than I would ever price it in hopes the guy would chase me out of there. When I told him 5k to do the job he asked me when can I start? I asked when do you need it done? He said yesterday. I put everything in writing, he gave me half down and we did the job. The union steward<?> (I think thats what you call them) for the electricians came over and told me to put away all my extension cords and he will have his guys run power into the room for my Bosch Brute. Then he told me if anyone asks who I am with just tell the that we are with the drywallers. He said he knew we are a non-union shop, and explained to me that what I already knew that there was over a dozen union shops that came in and turned down the job.

Only thing that drove me nuts was when they all stopped to take their break they made us stop too.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> *WOW* SewerRatz it sounding like you are having a bad day...
> 
> The guy just asked a simple question


Well asking for prices on the internet is just ... well it rubs me the wrong way. And I will admit, today has me in a bummer of a mood. My pet rat died today.. 

RIP Blue Chz


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> asking for an average price for a grease trap install on the internet is foolish. Each and every contractor here has a different cost of operating their business. So the prices can be from one extreme to the other. Also we do not know what is involved in your install. Is PVC allowed or does it have to be plumbed in in copper or CI? Is it going to be set on the floor or do they want it in the floor? Do they want the sink hard piped into it, or an indirect drain?
> 
> But all that does not matter since what I will charge here in Chicago area will be different than what a plumber in another county or state will charge. Heck even another company in the Chicago area can be 10 times less or more than me. All depends on what they need to get to cover their costs and to make a profit.
> 
> So in other words you need to figure out what your costs are and add in your profit to price the job.


 what i asked was cost of grease trap not installation, reading is fundamental


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> So you are saying how much is just the interceptor? Still a foolish question to ask since costs very from place to place. I can call 6 plumbing supply houses and get 6 different prices on the same interceptor, and again from one extreme to the other. I called my local supply house we been dealing with for 20+ years and asked them for a price of an in ground Rockford trap 4" inlet and outlets (forget the actual capacity) and was quoted $1800 bucks, I asked him what is list he looked and said that is list. Then I asked what is my cost and he said the same as list. I called another supply house same trap $425, called a third since the second supply house said I had to drive to Rockford and pick it up myself if I wanted it in 2 days. Third shop was $525 and they would have it on my job site in 24 hours.
> 
> Also we still do not know enough of the job to tell him what the price is of an interceptor is around our parts of the world. Need to know the size of the triple sinks and anything else draining into the trap so it can be properly sized. Also if his code allows the new plastic traps or does it have to be the old steel trap.


 average cost, thats all i ask


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> *WOW* SewerRatz it sounding like you are having a bad day...
> 
> The guy just asked a simple question


im glad somebody realized i just asked a simple question


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not call your supplier and get a price?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

clarkplumber562 said:


> im glad somebody realized i just asked a simple question


Its to simple! What size grease trap? If you do not know the size of the trap, then tell us what are the sizes of the three compartments so we can size it per our local code. Then we can tell you what our suppliers would sell us the trap for. Which is no help to you since your codes may have different sizing and material requirements, as well as my suppliers might be more expensive then yours.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Size or compartment of sink is not important young grasshopper. Its GPM. GPM, you got that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Size or compartment of sink is not important young grasshopper. Its GPM. GPM, you got that?


You just proved my point, all depends on your code. The following is from the Illinois code. Not part (a) section 2 and yes as in part 4 states it needs to be able to handle the maximum demand of the connected system.

*Section 890.510 Grease Interceptor Requirements* 

Plumbing systems for institutions or commercial establishments in which grease, fats, culinary oils, or similar waste products from kitchens or food processing areas are wasted, or in which grease, fats, or culinary oils are wasted in connection with utensil, vat, dish, or floor cleaning processes, shall include grease interceptors. All waste lines and drains carrying grease, fats, or culinary oil, in the above type establishments shall be directed to one or more interceptors. (See Appendix E: Illustrations A and B.) 

a) All required grease interceptors shall comply with the following: 

1) Material and Covers. Grease interceptors shall be constructed of durable, corrosion-resistant materials and shall have water-tight covers securely fastened in place. 

2) Minimum Size. A grease interceptor installed on the same floor as the fixture shall have one-half the liquid holding capacity of the fixture. A grease interceptor located on a floor below the fixture shall have sixty percent of the liquid holding capacity of the fixture. To determine the liquid holding capacity in gallons of a plumbing fixture, multiply the length by the width by the height in inches, and divide by 231. Where two (2) or more sinks or receptacles are connected to an interceptor the liquid holding capacity shall be based on the combined volume of the fixtures served. 

3) No grease interceptor shall receive the discharge from a food waste disposal or a commercial dishwashing machine. 

4) The flow rate of the interceptor shall be sufficient to handle the maximum demand of the connected system. 

5) All interceptors shall be installed in an accessible location to permit the convenient removal of the lid and internal contents. 

6) All interceptors shall be designed and installed with proper venting so that they do not become air bound. (See Appendix E: Illustration C.) ​b) Prohibited Type. Water cooled grease interceptors are prohibited.​


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Interesting...When I was working with a commercial outfit the same thing, we had to break at the same time and all....Hmmm.

*Only thing that drove me nuts was when they all stopped to take their break they made us stop too.[/quote]
*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> You just proved my point, all depends on your code. The following is from the Illinois code. Not part (a) section 2 and yes as in part 4 states it needs to be able to handle the maximum demand of the connected system.
> 
> *Section 890.510 Grease Interceptor Requirements*
> Plumbing systems for institutions or commercial establishments in which grease, fats, culinary oils, or similar waste products from kitchens or food processing areas are wasted, or in which grease, fats, or culinary oils are wasted in connection with utensil, vat, dish, or floor cleaning processes, shall include grease interceptors. All waste lines and drains carrying grease, fats, or culinary oil, in the above type establishments shall be directed to one or more interceptors. (See Appendix E: Illustrations A and B.)
> ...


We are on the same page. Well, not exactly the same page, as our codes are different. But, we are on the same page. I don't know if that makes any sense at all. But I will still laugh. I will laugh to the grave.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

M5Plumb said:


> Interesting...When I was working with a commercial outfit the same thing, we had to break at the same time and all....Hmmm.
> 
> *Only thing that drove me nuts was when they all stopped to take their break they made us stop too.*


[/quote]

I am not used to taking breaks, and I think they did not like hearing the Bosch Brute going while they tried to chill for their 15 minutes. It was a fun job the trap that was there was a 12" x 6" x 12" trap, way undersized for the job. The one we set was 3' by 4' by 4'6" We ended up setting it an inch deeper than I wanted to due to six conduits in my way for the inlet. So the GC called Rockford and had a custom cover made up for the trap. Overall it was a nice job and paid very well. We did work hard and got it all done in a day and half. The GC was super pleased since the tile guy was coming in the next day.

It was funny we ended up subcontracting for a couple of the union shops since they never got into drain work and cleaning. Then I learned that Cook County the local 130 does not do drain layers work (underground and drain cleaning) Drain cleaning is a different union. I forget what local it is right now, but it is sewers and underground labors union... I think.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We are on the same page. Well, not exactly the same page, as our codes are different. But, we are on the same page. I don't know if that makes any sense at all. But I will still laugh. I will laugh to the grave.


I am glad I can make you laugh.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Well asking for prices on the internet is just ... well it rubs me the wrong way. And I will admit, today has me in a bummer of a mood. My pet rat died today..
> 
> RIP Blue Chz


Sorry to hear about your rat.....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We should ease up on the new guys(plumbers).... most stuff written in this forum is for conversational purposes....On the other hand knock your socks off when the HO or handy man posts....now that is always fun


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I am glad I can make you laugh.



It makes me glad, that you are glad, that you can make me laugh.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

RIP cheese


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

M5Plumb said:


> Interesting...When I was working with a commercial outfit the same thing, we had to break at the same time and all....Hmmm.
> 
> *Only thing that drove me nuts was when they all stopped to take their break they made us stop too.*


[/quote]

It's because unless everybody breaks at the same time on commercial jobs, generators, boomboxes, and power tools keep going and it ruins the break time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Us union guys are big fat meanies. With our breaks, health insurance, training, and retirement packages:laughing:

Just kidding folks. 

I will now don my fire suit.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Size or compartment of sink is not important young grasshopper. Its GPM. GPM, you got that?


its all about aggregate volume and stuff here in nyc :thumbsup:
http://www.nyc.gov/html/dep/pdf/nyc_fog_bmp.pdf


----------

